# Expedition talk...



## Afemoralis (Mar 17, 2005)

A link to Mark Moffet's talk about his PDF adventure in Colombia:

World Science Festival Video : Spotlight: Do Not Touch the Frog

Enjoy!

-Afemoralis


----------



## stemcellular (Jun 26, 2008)

Nice, thanks for heads up!


----------



## sports_doc (Nov 15, 2004)

Funny, funny. Mark licked one of my Yellow terribilis on Conan a few years back...

I can remember the 1:00am email...."Shawn, thanks blah blah, my tongue is still tingling!", 2007

Appearances

He is one 'interesting' character....


----------



## tim13 (Feb 1, 2011)

sports_doc said:


> Funny, funny. Mark licked one of my Yellow terribilis on Conan a few years back...
> 
> I can remember the 1:00am email...."Shawn, thanks blah blah, my tongue is still tingling!", 2007
> 
> ...


So even though they are non-toxic in captivity, they still cause a funny sensation when ingested? Is this a natural substance they produce or just what they are able to produce on a diet of fruit flies?


----------



## Redhead87xc (Jan 27, 2010)

That's so cool Shawn. This guy is so knowladgeable and really humorous. That's crazy that he used one of your frogs on Conan. Thanks to the OP for sharing the video.


----------



## iljjlm (Mar 5, 2006)

So did he bring the frogs back with him?

Dave


----------

